# My Pictures from tonight!!!!



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I went out fox hunting tonight ... and shot this red fox on some new land...called him right into me with my mouth call and put the crosshairs on his eyes and dropped him at 30 yards!
[siteimg]3523[/siteimg]
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=3523[img]
[siteimg]3522[/siteimg]
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=3522


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice calling, good shooting and congrats !!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nice job... wow look at that green grass. Nice pic and thanks.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Great job!

jaybic


----------



## coyote15 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey.. nice pic!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Put the crosshairs on his eyes? Well looks by the picture that you got him in the side of the head. I'll bet you fired just in time ! Good shot


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

wat are you shootin for a calibre


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I shoot a .22 magnum hollow point bullets


----------



## i hunt em (Feb 9, 2006)

hey good job man way to lay still.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

pretty animal, looks like you had a good hunt!


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks ... right now we are getting our 2nd snowfall with about 6-12 inches of snow ... its been snowing all day and won't stop until tomorrow morning ... i just called up a bud of mine who wants me to come out and shoot a couple of grey foxes and hopefully a coyote or two so i would figure they should be running around in the snow at night since the storm will be over in the morning ... also i think i might try a day hunt tomorrow too since i've never done it yet so hopefully things will work out


----------



## hunter4life (Feb 28, 2006)

hey i was just wondering how u hunt your fox at night. Like how u set up and what kinda light u use.

nice pics


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

umm i just go out pretty much any nigh around 9 and pick a nice field with low grass and find some cover along the edge ... i use a red lensed spot light that my dad holds which he sits right beside me and back a little bit and just use my mouth calls and shine the field where i think they'll come out ... most of the times they come out where i least expect it but the other half i pretty much nailed where they'd come out at. I like to hunt fields that are right up against a good lot of woods.


----------

